# Electrón ovalado



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola a todos... como no encontré otro tema como éste, lo comento acá donde creo que corresponde... o no 

El tema lo hallé en éste blog y toma la noticia de la página de WIRED pero como está en inglés, relataré de la primera 

Trata de un largo estudio (10 años) que concluye revelando que el electrón, esférica mente hablando, es casi perfecto... pero lo que me llamó más la atención *es el extremadamente ínfimo grado de imperfección hallado*. Extraigo la nota:

"*Para ponerlo en contexto, si el electrón tuviera el tamaño del Sistema Solar, no sería perfectamente esférico por una diferencia menor que el grosor de un cabello humano*"

hno:

*MORALEJA:* la próxima vez que crean que alguien o ustedes estén "*hilando muy fino*"... acuérdense de esta nota


----------



## samgut (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola,
Como físico (amante de la electrónica), me parece raro, ya que hablando en términos cuánticos, el electrón no es una "pelotita esférica", sino que es una onda de probabilidad, sin forma. Voy a leer un poquito más haber que encontramos
Chao


----------



## Electronec (Jul 18, 2011)

No me lo creo. Voy a ver si capturo un electrón y lo mido con mi calibre micro atómico de baja catalización y les comento.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 18, 2011)

samgut dijo:


> Hola,
> Como físico (amante de la electrónica), me parece raro, ya que hablando en términos cuánticos, el electrón no es una "pelotita esférica", sino que es una onda de probabilidad, sin forma. Voy a leer un poquito más haber que encontramos
> Chao



O partìcula... pero ni hablar de formas.....


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 18, 2011)

El artículo fué publicado en la revista Nature, el resumen que aparece ahí no tiene el sensacionalismo de Science Daily (de donde copiaron los demás). 
No voy a pagar para sacarme la duda si los 0.000000000000000000000000001cm de que habla Science Daily son en realidad los "|de| < 10.5 × 10−28e cm" del artículo original, que no son una longitud sino un momento dipolar.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 18, 2011)

La verdad no me sorprende demasiado... es como en la antiguedad:

1.- La tierra es plana
2.- Despues se descubrio que era esferica
3.- Ahora sabemos que es esferica achatada en sus polos.

La ciencia nos ha mostrado la verdad de las cosas, mejor dicho, intenta aclarecernos la verdad. Si me dicen que el electron es *completamente esferico*, pienselo bien...

saludos!!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 20, 2011)

La idea de descubrir si es perfecto o casi perfecto no es para advertir.
Hay gente que se dedica a descubrir las verdades a traves de la ciencia...
Es simplemente un descubrimiento para entender mas el electron de lo que se sabe.
Obiamente eso no afectara a la electricidad que conocemos hoy en dia.

saludos!!!


----------



## JotaEle (Jul 20, 2011)

Es algo totalmente explicable por la física: el achatamiento es debido a la rotación o _espín_ del electrón. Y ya que alguien lo ha mencionado, a cualquier cuerpo celeste (como La Tierra), le pasa lo mismo, que se achata por los polos perpendicularmente a la dirección de rotación. ¿A alguien le suena algo llamado "fuerza centrífuga"?


----------



## asherar (Jul 22, 2011)

Pero, el articulo de Nature,  al final dice:


> This result, consistent with zero, indicates that the electron is spherical at this improved level of precision.


Eso significa que la medición no es concluyente.

PD: Ojo, que tragar entero hace mal !!!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 22, 2011)

el problema es que ahora al  saber que no es completamente redondo , va a demorar mas en llegar y los bajones de energia seran mas frecuentes porque seguro en alguna curva se van a atorar


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 22, 2011)

Nooo.... el problema es que ahora van a caber menos electrones en un conductor..... y algunos van a tener que viajar por fuera de él.


----------



## Robo (Jul 22, 2011)

hereje!, eso dirian algunos al que hizo los calculos o lo que haya hecho, hasta el momento que se pueda parar un electron y hacerle una sesion fotografica no se sabra con certeza su forma, aunque es interesante que hagan estos estudios para asi comprender mas la naturaleza electrica de los elementos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 23, 2011)

A mi tambien me parece estupendo que se investigue y bla bla bla, pero  llegar a la conclusión de que si extrapolamos un electrón al tamaño de  nuestro sistema solar ( diametro 3,26 años luz ) , casi na.......
 el error seria el de un cabello humano.
 Como comenta mas arriba el compañero asherar, la medición no es  concluyente, pero de entrada te sueltan la historia para llamar la  atención o crear polémica como en este caso.

Yo me imagino a un científico que despues de darle la última calada a un  peta de hierva y mientras va expulsando el humo de sus pulmones y  mirando con ojos extraviados al infinito dice esta gilip****z.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 24, 2011)

ja........y como saben que justo no estudiaron a uno defectuoso ??????


----------



## BKAR (Jul 25, 2011)

jaja ..la teoría siempre avanza .. después de cierto tiempo .aparece otro tipo...con una nueva idea que contrarresta a la anterior, y da muchas mas soluciones que la anterior.. prácticamente la desplaza..
----
aunque me causa curiosidad el tema y me deja pensando...asi.como la teoria de la velocidad e la luz variable, 
y unos locos que detuvieron la luz a ponerla a -273grados o por ahi (cero absoluto)


----------



## asherar (Jul 28, 2011)

La velocidad de la luz depende del medio de propagación. De hecho, si el índice de refracción varía, la luz se va curvando: varía su dirección. 

Ahora, ¿detenerla ? 
Qué locos ?


----------

